# "How do you want to open this file" on start-up



## seabass7 (Sep 16, 2017)

whenever I turn my laptop (ASUS) on, I get a box asking me "How do you want to open this file" but there is no file name! I don't know where it came from. So today i opened the thing with Notepad and this is what i got:

SQLite format 3 @ -ñ¹
Ù ³ìšÙ >%%‚?tableblock_deviceblock_deviceCREATE TABLE block_device (
_id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY AUTOINCREMENT,
oem TEXT NOT NULL,
model TEXT NOT NULL,
product_name TEXT,
unlock_type int NOT NULL
)P++Ytablesqlite_sequencesqlite_sequenceCREATE TABLE sqlite_sequence(name,seq)D))‚Ctablesuppo
0K .......... ...... 100% 41.3K=0.4s

2016-10-29 12:48:28 (41.3 KB/s)

--2016-10-29 12:48:28-- 
Resolving .. failed: Unknown host.
wget: unable to resolve host address'
--2016-10-29 12:48:30-- 
appdata\roaming\wondershare\wsroot\samsimunlock.db.tmp/
Resolving \appdata\roaming\wondershare\wsroot\samsimunlock.db.tmp... failed: Unknown host.
wget: unable to resolve host address \appdata\roaming\wondershare\wsroot\samsimunlock.db.tmp'
FINISHED --2016-10-29 12:48:30--
Downloaded: 1 files, 16K in 0.4s (41.3 KB/s)

Ç ûöñëåßÙÓÍÇÎ· ˆqYA)úãÌµž†[email protected]( ù á É ² › ƒ l '
SamsungGT-I9507&
SamsungGT-I9505G%
SamsungGT-I9505$
SamsungGT-I9500#
SamsungGT-I9305T"
SamsungGT-I9305N!
SamsungGT-I9305
SamsungGT-I9301Q
SamsungGT-I9301I
SamsungGT-I9300I
SamsungGT-I9295
SamsungGT-I9235
SamsungGT-I9210T
SamsungGT-I9210
SamsungGT-I9208
SamsungGT-I9205
SamsungGT-I9200
SamsungGT-I9197
SamsungGT-I9195T
SamsungGT-I9195L
SamsungGT-I9195I
SamsungGT-I9195H
SamsungGT-I9195
SamsungGT-I9192I
SamsungGT-I9192
SamsungGT-I9190
SamsungGT-I9158V
SamsungGT-I9158
SamsungGT-I9152P
SamsungGT-I9128I 
SamsungGT-I9128E
SamsungGT-I9092
SamsungGT-I9060M
SamsungGT-I9060i
SamsungGT-I8730T
SamsungGT-I8730
Sams ‚ ‚\ 
‚5 ‚ i 
C  w P '
ë ë )support_deviceŠ

' l éÒ»¤Œt\E-ýæÎ· ˆqYA)úãÌµž†[email protected]( ù á É ² › ƒ l '
SamsungGT-I9507&
SamsungGT-I9505G%
SamsungGT-I9505$
SamsungGT-I9500#
SamsungGT-I9305T"
SamsungGT-I9305N!
SamsungGT-I9305
SamsungGT-I9301Q
SamsungGT-I9301I
SamsungGT-I9300I
SamsungGT-I9295
SamsungGT-I9235
SamsungGT-I9210T
SamsungGT-I9210
SamsungGT-I9208
SamsungGT-I9205
SamsungGT-I9200
SamsungGT-I9197
SamsungGT-I9195T
SamsungGT-I9195L
SamsungGT-I9195I
SamsungGT-I9195H
SamsungGT-I9195
SamsungGT-I9192I
SamsungGT-I9192
SamsungGT-I9190
SamsungGT-I9158V
SamsungGT-I9158
SamsungGT-I9152P
SamsungGT-I9128I 
SamsungGT-I9128E
SamsungGT-I9092
SamsungGT-I9060M
SamsungGT-I9060i
SamsungGT-I8730T
SamsungGT-I8730
SamsungGT-i8580
SamsungGT-I8552
SamsungGT-I8550
) \ èÑ¹¡Šs[C,ýåÍµ…mVA,íØÃ®™„oZE0 ê Ò º £ ‹ s \ P
SamsungSGH-I467O
SamsungSGH-I437ZN
SamsungSGH-I437PM
SamsungSGH-I437L
SamsungSGH-I337ZK
SamsungSGH-I337MJ
SamsungSGH-I337I
SamsungSGH-I317MH
SamsungSGH-I317G
SamsungSC-06DF
SamsungSC-05GE
SamsungSC-05DD
SamsungSC-04GC
SamsungSC-04FB
SamsungSC-04EA
[email protected]
SamsungSC-03D?
SamsungSC-02G>
SamsungSC-02E=
SamsungSC-01G<
SamsungSC-01F;
SamsungSC-01E:
SamsungSC-01D9
SamsungHercules8
SamsungGT-S7275Y7
SamsungGT-S7275T6
SamsungGT-S7275R5
SamsungGT-S7275L4
SamsungGT-S7275B3
SamsungGT-S7272C2
SamsungGT-P7320T1
SamsungGT-P73200
SamsungGT-N8000/
SamsungGT-N7108D.
SamsungGT-N7105T-
SamsungGT-N7105,
SamsungGT-N7005+
SamsungGT-I9508V*
SamsungGT-I9508C)
SamsungGT-I9508(
SamsungGT-I9507V
' f èÑº¢‹t\E-ýæÎ·Ÿ‡[email protected](øàÉ±šƒlU=& ö Þ Æ ® - ~ f w
SamsungSHV-E330Kv
SamsungSHV-E300Lu
SamsungSHV-E250St
SamsungSHV-E250Ls
SamsungSHV-E250Kr
SamsungSGH-T999Vq
SamsungSGH-T999Np
SamsungSGH-T989Do
SamsungSGH-T989n
SamsungSGH-T889Vm
SamsungSGH-T889l
SamsungSGH-T879k
SamsungSGH-T779j
SamsungSGH-T699i
SamsungSGH-T679Mh
SamsungSGH-T679g
SamsungSGH-S970Gf
SamsungSGH-N075Te
SamsungSGH-M919Vd
SamsungSGH-M919Nc
SamsungSGH-M919b
SamsungSGH-M819Na
SamsungSGH-I957R`
SamsungSGH-I957M_
SamsungSGH-I757M^
SamsungSGH-I757]
SamsungSGH-I747M\
SamsungSGH-I747[
SamsungSGH-I717RZ
SamsungSGH-I717MY
SamsungSGH-I717DX
SamsungSGH-I577W
SamsungSGH-I547CV
SamsungSGH-I547U
SamsungSGH-I537T
SamsungSGH-I527MS
SamsungSGH-I527R
SamsungSGH-i497Q
SamsungSGH-I467M
& i èÐ¸ ˆqYA(øàÈ°˜gN5ìÕ½¥u]D, û ä Ì ´ › ‚ i 
SamsungSM-G3502L
SamsungSM-G3502I
SamsungSM-G3502C
SamsungSM-G3502
SamsungSM-G3500
SamsungSM-G350
SamsungSM-G318H
SamsungSM-G3139D
SamsungSM-E700M
SamsungSM-E700HD
SamsungSM-E700F
SamsungSM-E7000
SamsungSM-E500M
SamsungSM-E500H
SamsungSM-E500F
SamsungSM-C105
SamsungSM-A8000
SamsungSM-A700YD
SamsungSM-A700K
SamsungSM-A700FZ 
SamsungSM-A500YZ
SamsungSM-A500Y
SamsungSM-A500XZ
SamsungSM-A500W
SamsungSM-A500S
SamsungSM-A500L
SamsungSM-A500K
SamsungSM-A5009
SamsungSM-A5000
SamsungSM-A300YZ
SamsungSM-A300XZ~
SamsungSM-A300XU}
SamsungSM-A3000|
SamsungSHV-E470S{
SamsungSHV-E400Sz
SamsungSHV-E370Ky
SamsungSHV-E330Sx
SamsungSHV-E330L
& ^ çÎ¶ž…mT;#óÚÁ©x_G/þæÍ´›‚iP8 ï Ö ¾ ¦  v ^ C
SamsungSM-G7102B
SamsungSM-G710A
SamsungSM-G600FY@
SamsungSM-G530Y?
SamsungSM-G530W>
SamsungSM-G530MU=
SamsungSM-G530M<
SamsungSM-G530H;
SamsungSM-G530FZ:
SamsungSM-G530F9
SamsungSM-G530BT8
SamsungSM-G530AZ7
SamsungSM-G5309W6
SamsungSM-G5308W5
SamsungSM-G5306W4
SamsungSM-G5108Q3
SamsungSM-G386w2
SamsungSM-G386T11
SamsungSM-G38150
SamsungSM-G360P/
SamsungSM-G360M.
SamsungSM-G360GY-
SamsungSM-G360G,
SamsungSM-G360FY+
SamsungSM-G360F*
SamsungSM-G360BT)
SamsungSM-G360AZ(
SamsungSM-G3609'
SamsungSM-G3608&
SamsungSM-G3606%
SamsungSM-G3588V$
SamsungSM-G3586V#
SamsungSM-G357M"
SamsungSM-G357FZ!
SamsungSM-G350M
SamsungSM-G350L
SamsungSM-G3508J
SamsungSM-G3502T
& c çÏ¶…mT<$ôÜÃª'yaH0 èÏ·Ÿ†nV>& ö Þ Æ ® • | c i
SamsungSM-G9008Vh
SamsungSM-G9006Wg
SamsungSM-G9006Vf
SamsungSM-G870We
SamsungSM-G870Fd
SamsungSM-G870Ac
SamsungSM-G850Wb
SamsungSM-G850Sa
SamsungSM-G850L`
SamsungSM-G850K_
SamsungSM-G850F^
SamsungSM-G850A]
SamsungSM-G8508S\
SamsungSM-G800M[
SamsungSM-G800IZ
SamsungSM-G800HQY
SamsungSM-G800HX
SamsungSM-G800FW
SamsungSM-G800AV
SamsungSM-G750AU
SamsungSM-G7508QT
SamsungSM-G7508S
SamsungSM-G730W8R
SamsungSM-G730AQ
SamsungSM-G720N0P
SamsungSM-G720AXO
SamsungSM-G7202N
SamsungSM-G7200M
SamsungSM-G710SL
SamsungSM-G710LK
SamsungSM-G710KJ
SamsungSM-G7108VI
SamsungSM-G7108H
SamsungSM-G7106G
SamsungSM-G7105LF
SamsungSM-G7105HE
SamsungSM-G7105D
 SamsungSM-G7102T
& V çÇ¦Žu\D,üäË³›‚iP8 ðØÀ¨x`H0 ÿ ç Ï · Ÿ ‡ o V ‚
SamsungSM-J500FN‚
SamsungSM-J500F‚
SamsungSM-J100H‚
SamsungSM-G935P‚
SamsungSM-G930P‚
SamsungSM-G928P‚ 
SamsungSM-G9280‚
SamsungSM-G925W8‚
SamsungSM-G925P‚
SamsungSM-G9250‚
SamsungSM-G920P‚
SamsungSM-G9209‚
SamsungSM-G9208‚
SamsungSM-G9200‚
SamsungSM-G9192‚
SamsungSM-G9190
SamsungSM-G910S~
SamsungSM-G906S}
SamsungSM-G906L|
SamsungSM-G906K{
SamsungSM-G901Fz
SamsungSM-G900W8y
SamsungSM-G900T3x
SamsungSM-G900T1w
SamsungSM-G900Tv
SamsungSM-G900Pu
SamsungSM-G900MDt
SamsungSM-G900Ms
SamsungSM-G900Lr
SamsungSM-G900Kq
SamsungSM-G900Ip
SamsungSM-G900Ho
SamsungSM-G900FQn
SamsungSM-G900FDm
SamsungSM-G900Fl /
SamsungSAMSUNG-SM-G900AZk -
SamsungSAMSUNG-SM-G900Aj
SamsungSM-G9008W
& e èÐ¸ ˆpX?&öÞÅ•}eM4ëÓ»£‹s[B* ø ß Ç ¯ - } e ‚5
SamsungSM-N910G‚4
SamsungSM-N910FQ‚3
SamsungSM-N910FD‚2
SamsungSM-N910F‚1
SamsungSM-N910A‚0
SamsungSM-N9109W‚/
SamsungSM-N9108V‚.
SamsungSM-N9106W‚-
SamsungSM-N9100‚,
SamsungSM-N900W8‚+
SamsungSM-N900U‚*
SamsungSM-N900T‚)
SamsungSM-N900S‚(
SamsungSM-N900P‚'
SamsungSM-N900L‚&
SamsungSM-N900K‚%
SamsungSM-N900A‚$
SamsungSM-N9009‚#
SamsungSM-N9008V‚"
SamsungSM-N9008S‚!
SamsungSM-N9008‚
SamsungSM-N9007‚
SamsungSM-N9006‚
SamsungSM-N9005‚
SamsungSM-N9002‚
SamsungSM-N9000Q‚
SamsungSM-N750S‚
SamsungSM-N750L‚
SamsungSM-N750K‚
SamsungSM-N7508V‚
SamsungSM-N7506V‚
SamsungSM-N7506‚
SamsungSM-N7505‚
SamsungSM-N7502‚
SamsungSM-J7008‚
SamsungSM-J500M‚
SamsungSM-J500H‚
SamsungSM-J500G
' \ èÏ·ž…lT;#òÚÂª'ybK3ìÔ¼¤Œt]E- ý æ Ï ¸ ¡ Š s \ ‚\
SamsungSM-T332‚[
SamsungSM-T331‚Z
SamsungSM-T330‚Y
SamsungSM-T325‚X
SamsungSM-T321‚W
SamsungSM-T320‚V
SamsungSM-T315‚U
SamsungSM-T255S‚T
SamsungSM-T217T‚S
SamsungSM-T217S‚R
SamsungSM-T217A‚Q
SamsungSM-T215‚P
SamsungSM-S975L‚O
SamsungSM-S890L‚N
SamsungSM-S780L‚M
SamsungSM-P907A‚L
SamsungSM-P905M‚K
SamsungSM-P905‚J
SamsungSM-P607T‚I
SamsungSM-P605M‚H
SamsungSM-P605L‚G
SamsungSM-P605‚F
SamsungSM-P555‚E
SamsungSM-P355M‚D
SamsungSM-N915W8‚C
SamsungSM-N915T‚B
SamsungSM-N915P‚A
SamsungSM-N915G‚@
SamsungSM-N915FY‚?
SamsungSM-N915A‚>
SamsungSM-N9150‚=
SamsungSM-N910W8‚<
SamsungSM-N910V‚;
SamsungSM-N910T3‚:
SamsungSM-N910T2‚9
SamsungSM-N910T1‚8
SamsungSM-N910T‚7
SamsungSM-N910R4‚6
SamsungSM-N910P
# [ éÑ¹¢Šr[C+ýæÏ¸¡‰rZB*úÞºŸ{Q1 û Û º Ÿ [ !‚ #SamsungSM-G360PPrevail LTE‚~ SamsungSM-G935PS7 Edge‚} SamsungSM-G930PS7‚| SamsungSM-G928PS6 Edge+‚{ SamsungSM-G925PS6 Edge‚z SamsungSM-G920PS6‚y SamsungSM-G900PS5‚x SamsungSM-G860PS5 Spor'‚w /SamsungSPH-L520S4 Mini(CDMA Only!‚v !SamsungSPH-L720TS4 Triband‚u SamsungSPH-L720S4!‚t !SamsungSPH-L710TS3 Triband‚s SamsungSPH-L710TS3‚r
SamsungSPH-L720‚q
SamsungSPH-L600‚p
SamsungSPH-L520‚o
SamsungSM-T805C‚n
SamsungSM-T705C‚m
SamsungSM-T555‚l
SamsungSM-T537A‚k
SamsungSM-T535‚j
SamsungSM-T532‚i
SamsungSM-T531‚h
SamsungSM-T525‚g
SamsungSM-T365‚f
SamsungSM-T360‚e
SamsungSM-T357W‚d
SamsungSM-T357T‚c
SamsungSM-T355‚b
SamsungSM-T337T‚a
SamsungSM-T337A‚`
SamsungSM-T337‚_
SamsungSM-T335L‚^
SamsungSM-T335K‚]
SamsungSM-T335
® ÜÁ¦‹pQ2ñÒ® !ƒ
#SamsungSPH-L600Galaxy MEGAƒ SamsungSM-N920PNote 5ƒ SamsungSM-N915PNote Edgeƒ SamsungSM-N910PNote 4ƒ SamsungSM-N900PNote 3ƒ SamsungSPH-L900Note 2ƒ SamsungSM-J700PJ7ƒ SamsungSM-J500PJ5ƒ SamsungSM-J320PJ3ƒ SamsungSM-J120PJ1!ƒ #SamsungSM-G530PGrand Prime

*WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? What do i do? i don't even own a samsung! *


----------



## 737Simpilot (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Windows 10, but if it's like 7 you can go into the control panel under folder options and click the show file names option. In 10 you probably have to type in control panel under the start menu as asinine as that is. 

It looks like it's a file that's part of a database or trying to create a database. Do you have any Wondershare products installed? I know they have a video software and I think a video convertor software. If you do, you might want to uninstall that software with Revo Uninstaller and reinstall the Wondershare program.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

You might also check your startup folder. It's listed under Programs when you hit your start button. You say it happens only at startup. Maybe something put a shortcut there but no program is associated with it yet or the the association is broken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

